# high pressure oil through iron pipe..



## double45 (Sep 7, 2013)

So we're doing this job at an auto racing/custom exhaust shop.. 4 oil gun reels piped with 3/4 black steel at 375 psi. My boss says he knows of this gasket maker type stuff that paints on like pipe dope but he can't remember the name of it and the supply houses and home depot don't know what we're talking about.. Anybody heard of it or have any ideas for a more positive seal? Copper option is out.. Thanks


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Properly threaded tapered pipe threads seal themselves. The pipe dope is primarily a lubricant to allow the joints to be tightened. A good metal to metal seal is about as good as it gets.

If you use a permanent gasket compound that hardens in place, you may not be able to take a joint apart in the future if they want to make modifications.

If your boss insists on using one, go to the automotive supply. They will have it. It is generally referred to around here as gasket shellac.


----------



## double45 (Sep 7, 2013)

PlumbDumber said:


> Properly threaded tapered pipe threads seal themselves. The pipe dope is primarily a lubricant to allow the joints to be tightened. A good metal to metal seal is about as good as it gets.
> 
> If you use a permanent gasket compound that hardens in place, you may not be able to take a joint apart in the future if they want to make modifications.
> 
> If your boss insists on using one, go to the automotive supply. They will have it. It is generally referred to around here as gasket shellac.


Yeah the joints just seem sketchy. We piped in 2 reels yesterday and we were bottoming them out with a 2 footer and they just didn't seem to be that tight. Teeth are worn on the 300 so after playing with the die we got the threads dead on factory but still seemed sketchy. Job is just tedious and time consuming so I'd hate to have leaks after all this. Usually just pipe gas at . 5 psi so don't have much experience with high pressure through iron pipe. I'll stop by automotive supply before we go back see what they got


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I think the stuff your boss is talking about is perma-seal gasket sealer...

perhaps this is a stupid question... 

 is teflon tape like that Blue stuff not an option for something like this?? or is teflon tape not good with the oil...??


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Rule of thumb for wrench size to pipe size is generally one foot of wrench for each inch of diameter of the pipe. A 3/4" pipe should generally be worked using 12"-14" wrenches. If you use a 24" wrench to tighten the joints they will never feel tight.

You may be over tightening the joints & may damage the threads. If the sealer that you try to use does not provide enough lubrication, it may just make things worse.

I agree with Master mark. Blue stuff or another teflon would probably be better than a sealer. Personally, I would stick with a good dope.

Check out that black dope made by Rectorseal. I cannot remember the designation for that dope.


----------



## double45 (Sep 7, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I think the stuff your boss is talking about is perma-seal gasket sealer...
> 
> perhaps this is a stupid question...
> 
> is teflon tape like that Blue stuff not an option for something like this?? or is teflon tape not good with the oil...??


Yeah we use the monster tape it's really good but he didn't want to use it for fear of it clogging the guns. I'll look for the permaseal or the black rectorseal dope plumb recommended


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I like using grip on any kind of high pressure application. It's maid by Hercules


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I have used this stuff to.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

"Blue Block" is good stuff.

Also, think about "expando"

I would not worry about taking it apart in the future, I'd worry about it not leaking now. 

Are you sure that is the working pressure? Or the max rated on the equipment?

Seems high just to move some oil. It's gonna be funny when a hose pops in the shop. Or a schmo mechanic gives a good yank on a nozzle that's a bit too short. 

Maybe it's high pressure grease?


----------



## double45 (Sep 7, 2013)

RealLivePlumber said:


> "Blue Block" is good stuff.
> 
> Also, think about "expando"
> 
> ...


Expando that's a good idea. Blue block is really thick so that sounds good too. You're right I'm not worried about taking it apart ever. And yeah its very high working psi is 375 max could go up to 800. 2 reels are diesel oil and another is regular car oil I guess the psi is so high from the tank pumping up like 30 to 40 feet.. What I've been told anyway. I can just picture it turning into a nice oil sprinkler system once it's filled.. Going to meet the boss now I'll see what he says about expando permaseal and blue block and let you guys know which one we go with


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Loctite PST is something I've used, I'm not sure what the working pressure is but it fit with my application and I know it is compatible with oil...

I'm assuming that you are talking about building a bulk lubricant distribution system for an auto shop, why is the working pressure so high?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

RealLivePlumber said:


> "
> I would not worry about taking it apart in the future, I'd worry about it not leaking now.


I'm guessing you don't do repair work. We cuss you guys sometimes.  Both can be accomplished reasonably.


----------



## double45 (Sep 7, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Loctite PST is something I've used, I'm not sure what the working pressure is but it fit with my application and I know it is compatible with oil...
> 
> I'm assuming that you are talking about building a bulk lubricant distribution system for an auto shop, why is the working pressure so high?


Yes that's exactly it. 50' oil reels hung from the rafters. I was told that 375psi is just the working pressure of the oil pump on the tank. The reels themselves are rated up to 1500. We so wanted to just braze copper lines but were advised against it seeing problems down the road because of the fluid pressure.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> I'm guessing you don't do repair work. We cuss you guys sometimes.  Both can be accomplished reasonably.


Mostly service and repair. 

Just get a bigger wrench to take it apart.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Permatex, otherwise known as the black **** that's gets on everything. Best stuff


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Permatex, otherwise known as the black **** that's gets on everything. Best stuff


I use it for gas pipe. And yes it gets on everything. But rarely leaks.



> Also, think about "expando"


I remember when this was powdered in a can.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

About expando

Don't use on cast iron fittings!!


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

We use Ggrip and xpando aka the problem solver. We use it on all of our oil lines and big threaded pipe and never have leaks. The only problem with xpando is its water soluble. So if there's water in the lines it won't cure


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If your bottoming out threads on fittings then the threads are cut too deep.. Way too deep.

Fresh oil and new dies usually will correct that issue if the machine is set up right.

I'd be leery of anything that would make a permeant seal on the threads as it has already been mentioned about them adding on or needed disassembly after the fact. 

I've seen joints getting back welded due to leaks on high pressure before. Don't know if that's an option though.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Have used expando on compressed air systems works as great!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Expando is what the elevator guys use on the high pressure oil. Use forged steel fittings and you will have better luck.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Gasoila the red lead we call it. It is messy and gets on everything, but seals very well.


----------

